# للفـــرقة اولــى عمـــاره ...!!!__ التصميم المعمارى __!!سلســلة المنهج الدراسى!!...



## وائل ايراجون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مقدمه فى التصميم المعمارى*

* التصميم المعماري (Design)*





التصميم المعماري


ما هو التصميم المعماري؟

التصميم هو عملية عقلية منظمة نستطيع بها التعامل مع أنواع متعددة من المعلومات و إدماجها في مجموعة واحدة من الأفكار و الانتهاء برؤية واضحة لتلك الأفكار. 
و عادة تظهر هذه الرؤية في شكل رسومات أو جدول زمني و التصميم يتضمن الطريقة و المنتج في نفس الوقت.


عمل الرسومات أم عمل المباني ؟

يظهر التصميم المعماري في صورة رسومات الهدف منها التعبير عن أفكار المصمم و تصوراته عن المشروع أو المبنى المطلوب بنائه. و قد تنتهي مهمة المصمم عند هذه المرحلة لاسباب عديدة قد يكون منها عدم توافر تمويل لتنفيذ المشروع أو الاستعانة بشخص آخر لتنفيذ المشروع أو تغيير المهندس لخلافات شخصية أو أي سبب آخر. و يخطئ الكثيرين في الاعتقاد بان مهمة المصمم هي إنتاج الرسومات. فهذه هي الخطوة الأولى فقط و التي تم التعارف عليها للبدء في المشروع و هي بالطبع مفيدة في توفير التصور الكامل للمشروع قبل البدء فيه حتى يمكن مراجعته مع العميل او المالك او المستعمل للوصول إلى افضل التصورات قبل البدء في تنفيذ المشروع.

فالهدف من التصميم المعماري ليس الرسومات بل هي المنشآت التي يتم تصورها مقدما و التعبير عنها في صورة الرسومات المعمارية.
​المنتج أم الطريقة​

و المنتج النهائي سواء كان المبنى أو الرسومات يتم من خلال طريقة او استراتيجية محددة تضمن الوصول إلى الهدف المطلوب بطريقة سليمة و دقيقة.

حتى وقت قريب اعتمد المصممون تماما على الطرق المدركة بداهة intuitive methods و القدرة التصميمية على أنها إحساس داخلي غير قابل للتعليم. 

و كان تأثير مدرسة البوزار للتصميم بباريس كبيرا فى هذا المجال حيث اعتبرت اهم المؤثرات على التصميم هو المنتج النهائي للتصميم. 

و تحت نظام البوزار كان الطلبة يتلقون وصف للمشروع يأخذونه للمراسم للعمل عليه و يتقابلون مع أساتذتهم بصورة رسمية عندما ينتهون من الرسومات حيث ينتقدون من خلال لجنة تحكيم.

و كانت المشروعات تعطى درجات حسب زيادة التعقيد و التركيب فى الحلول. و كان المشروع يوصف كإنتاج لحل و ليس كحل لمشكلة. 

و تتطور المشروعات التي يقوم بها الطالب حسب رضاء معلمه عنه فى كل مرحلة و من فترة إلى أخرى يطلب منه تقديم رسومات رسومات قياسية لتطوير مهارات الرسم و القياس لديه و "الاسكيز" او المشروع السريع لتطوير قدرات التصميم السريع لديه. كان الاهتمام التعليمي على المنتج و ليس الطريقة.

و قد أدي هذا الاتجاه إلى إهمال طويل لدراسة طرق و نظريات التصميم المعماري و الوصول إلى علم للتصميم. 

فقد اعتبر العديد من المعماريين أن التصميم المعماري هو خبرات تنتقل من خلال مراسم التصميم و بدون الحاجة للتعبير عنها و تسجيلها. و يتم داخل المرسم مناقشة التصميمات المقدمة من الطلبة و توجيههم الى مشاكل و اخطاء قد يراها المعلم. 

و يجد العديد من الطلبة أنفسهم فى حيرة أمام تضارب اراء المعلمين. 

و يتم إقناع الطلبة أحيانا بالمنطق السليم و أحيانا بالشخصية الجذابة للمعلم و أحيانا أخرى بالأمثلة و الصور بآراء متضاربة و مختلفة كل الاختلاف.

و يجد الطالب نفسه مضطرا لتقبل و تنفيذ آراء غير مقتنع هو بها شخصيا كل الاقتناع.

​
علم التصميم

علم التصميم هو دراسة الطرق و الأسس و التطبيقات و الإجراءات المتبعة فى التصميم بصفة عامة. و الاهتمام الأساسي لها يكون في "ما هو التصميم" و "كيف يمكن تطبيقه". 

و هذا الاهتمام يحتوى على دراسة كيف يعمل المصممون و كيف يفكرون و كيفية وضع هيكل مناسب للعملية التصميمية و تطوير التطبيقات و التقنيات و الإجراءات لطرق تصميم جديدة و التفكير فى طبيعة و امتداد المعلومات التصميمية و تطبيقاتها على مشاكل تصميمية.


الأبعاد المختلفة للتصميم المعماري

الطبيعية
الإنسانية
الاجتماعية
الثقافية
السياسية
الاقتصادية


......

هنا ان شاء الله هجمـــع كل ما يخص مادة 
التصميم المعماري (Design)
يا ريــت تساعدونى:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*مدخل الى العماره مادة التصميم المعمارى (Design)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العمارة و الهندسة المعمارية و المهندس المعماري


مقدمة

من الضرورى تحديد تعريف الكلمات التى نستخدمها فالعمارة تضم كل ما هو حولنا من مبانى و منشآت و مساكن سواء تم بنائها عن طريق متخصصين ام غير متخصصين. و هى تعكس كل ما تمر به المجتمعات من ظروف و امكانات.
المصدر العربى لكلمة عمارة هو "عمر"عمارة - عمران - عمر

اما الاساس اللاتينى لكلمة architecture فهى arch/tect/tonic
و قد اطلق عليها العلامة ابن خلدون "صناعة البناء"

يقول ابن خلدون:
هذه الصناعة اول صنائع العمران الحضرى و اقدمها و هى معرفة العمل فى اتخاذ البيوت و المنازل للكن و المأوى للأبدان فى المدن. و ذلك ان الانسان لما جبل عليه من الفكر فى عواقب احواله لا بد ان يفكر فيما يدفع عنه الاذى من الحر و البرد كأتخاذ البيوت المكتنفة بالسقف و الحيطان من سائر جهاتها .....



العمارة

يتضمن تعريف بالعمارة و تاريخها و تطورها و اهميتها بالنسبة للانسانية و المجتمع

عمر فعل

عمارة اسم

عمران صفة

اصل كلمة العمارة هى عـــمـــر (ما هو معناها فى القاموس) و هى تشمل كل ما هو على وجه الارض من مبانى و منشأت و مساكن سواء كانت من انتاج متخصصون (معماريون او مهندسون) ام غير متخصصون tradition

العمارة كما ذكرنا تضم كل ما هو حولنا و لا يمكن تحديد ما هو عمارة و ما هو ليس عمارة. فكل ما اقامه الانسان منذ بدء التاريخ من منشآت و مبانى و جسور و شوارع و ميادين و ساحات تندرج تحت العمارة بمسميات مختلفة.

و العمارة هى ام الفنون و اولها و هى التى تضم كل الفنون الاخرى و توفر لها البيئة المناسبة للعمل و الظهور.

و العمارة هى اكثر الفنون فائدة للانسان.

ظهرت فى جميع الاديان علاقات روحانية مع مبانى مقدسة. ففى الدين الاسلامى نجد علاقة المسلمين بالكعبة بيت الله الحرام و ما تمثله من معانى روحية و دينية.

و المسجد الاقصى الذى يحظى بمكانة عالية لدى جميع المسلمين كالقبلة الاولى لهم و المكان الذى اسرى اليه النبى (صلى الله عليه و سلم). و فى جميع الاديان الاخرى نجد ان للعمارة دور كبير فى تجسيد القيم الروحية و الدينية.


و العمارة هى:

1- فن و طرق اقامة المنشآت
2- هى النتاج المخطط لعمل واعى
3- هى طريقة للبناء
4- هى مجموع العمل

و من اهم التعريفات التى اثرت فى العالم الغربى هو تعريف "فيتروفيوس" الرومانى الذى عاش فى القرن الاول الميلادى و الذى ترجم اعماله "هنرى واتون" فى القرن السابع عشر. و يقول فيتروفيوس ان العمارة هى ثلاث اشياء:


Utilitas Firmitas Venristas
Commodotoes Firmness Delighte
Functional Technological Aesthetic
Utility Structure Attractive
Use Construction Apperance
​العمارة فن و علم و ... اشياء اخرى​

"هل العمارة فن ام علم " من المثير للدهشة استمرار هذا السؤال التقليدى فى الظهور و استمرار الجدل حول ماهية العمارة و علاقتها بالمعارف الانسانية الاخرى الادبية و الفنية و العلمية. عندما ظهرت تسمية العمارة فى العالم الغربى بمعناها الحديث فى القرن السادس عشر لم يكن هناك انفصال بين الفن و العلم. 

كان معماريوا تلك الفترة يتفاخرون بمعارفهم العلمية و فلسفاتهم و فنونهم و معارفهم العامة المختلفة. و فى اغلب الاحيان كنا نجد المهندس المعمارى يمارس مهن اخرى متعددة بل و يمارس البناء بشكل مباشر على عكس ما نجد عليه المعمارى فى الوقث الحالى.

​
العمارة و المجتمع​


تأثير العمارة فى المجتمع و تأثرها به و تنقسم الى كلا من : العمارة الرسمية و العمارة الشعبية

​
الهندسة المعمارية​


الهندسة المعمارية هى فرع التخصص الذى يؤهل الجيل الجديد من المعماريين او المهندسين المعماريين لمزاولة المهنة discipline

و الهندسة المعمارية هى مهنة و مجال تخصص ينتمى اليها من يريد الاشتغال فى مجال العمارة. و هى مثلها مثل باقى المهن حديثة العهد بوجودها الرسمى. 

و الهندسة المعمارية فهى تخصص تعليمى يؤهل الطالب للانتماء لمهنة محددة هى ان يكون مهندس معمارى. 

و يعتمد المجتمع الحديث على المهندس المعمارى فى توفير مختلف اشكال البيئة العمرانية و المبانى و المنشآت التى يحتاجها الانسان لممارسة مختلف نشاطاته. و يقضى الانسان فى العصر الحديث معظم اوقاته داخل بيئة عمرانية تم تصميمها بمعرفة المهندس المعمارى. 

فنحن نولد و نعيش و نتعلم و نتعبد و نمرض و نموت داخل بيئة عمرانية تم تصميمها بواسطة المهندس المعمارى.


​
المهندس المعمارى

يتضمن تعريف بالمهندس المعمارى و تكوينه و المهارات و الخبرات اللازمة له بالاضافة الى دوره فى المجتمع

​مهنة الهندسة​

بدأ الاهتمام باسماء المعماريين فى عصر النهضة فى القرن الخامس عشر و السادس عشر الميلادى مما ادى الى ظهور المعمارى المحترف الذى له تدريب رسمى و مؤهلات اكاديمية فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى.

فى سنة 1819 بدأ تدريس مساقات العمارة فى كلية الفنون الجميلة بباريس.
فى سنة 1847 بدأت مدرسة ليلية للعمارة فى جمعية العمارة بلندن.
فى سنة 1868 بدأ تدريس مساقات العمارة فى معهد ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية. و فى سنة 1871 فى جامعة كورنيل و فى سنة 1873 فى جامعة الينوى.
و حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الاولى كان المعماريون يتدربون فى مكاتب معمارية للحصول على الخبرات اللازمة للانضمام للمهنة.
...........
:20:​


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس/ وائل

كلام جمـيل .. وكلام معقـول ، ما أقدرش أقول حاجه عنه .
المهـم إنك تعمـل بيه .

وربـنا يوفقك في دراستك .


----------



## وائل ايراجون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اكيد ان شاء الله هعمل بيه اخ حسن
وشكراً لدعوتك ليه
وارجو منك مساعدتى فى مواضيع المناهج الدراسيه...


----------



## amany hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا لهذا الكلام انا في اولي عماره واستفدت منه شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## amany hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عايزه انجح في عماره وابقي متميزه فيها اعمل ايه ؟؟؟ ياريت تقولولي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*كيف تصبح مصمما ناجحا ...*



amany hassan قال:


> انا عايزه انجح في عماره وابقي متميزه فيها اعمل ايه ؟؟؟ ياريت تقولولي


 
اولا تحياتى ليكى:56:

ارجو منك اخت امانى انك تخشى على الرابط ده وتقرأى الكلام اللى فيه
ومش بس تقرأيه ... يا ريت تعملى بيه 
وان شاء الله يكون ليه ايجابياته ليكى 
ويفيدك ولو ببعض المعلومات اللى ممكن تخليكى معماريه ناجحه
:20:
وده الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102473.html



وشكرا لمرورك .....
:84:​


----------



## amany hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا شكرا لسرعه ردك عليا 
ثانيا انا متشكره جدا ليك ورمضان كريم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخت امانى
يا ريت يكون ده طلبك 
ويا رب تكونى استفدتى منه.....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.................up


----------



## معماريه جديده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا مهندس وائل انا اضم صوتى لصوت اختى امانى انا معاكم فى اولى عماره واسال الله عز وجل ان يعيننا وان نكون من الجيل الذى يناى بالعماره العربيه عن الهبوط 
:63:"ادعو لى"


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

امين يا معماريه 
وان شاء الله نشوفك حاجه كبيره فى مجال الهندسه
ومتشكر على تقديرك للموضوع


----------



## المميز 888 (16 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مفيد والله يوفقكم


----------

